# How many eggs do the cherry shrimp carry?



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd venture to guess it's in the 3 dozen egg average :icon_lol:


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Spypet is about right. It is random, but around 24-36 or so. Here is a picture of a female carying eggs:










She is a bit younger so they count is lower, but even this shrimp has about 2 dozen or so.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Hironobu said:


> each time as a full grown female? Just curious if anyone ever counted. :icon_roll


In my opinion it varies on many factors. Age, health, tank conditions, etc.

I have found that when the female is older, healthy, and the tank is clean then the female will hold at least 25 eggs.

I have also noticed that when the same aged female is not as healthy, or if the tank is not up to par, then she may drop some eggs and/or not carry as many.

When the female is bursting with eggs that is a great sign that the shrimp are healthy and the tank is in good condition. Just my experience.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

The exact answer is...

More than 1.


----------



## Hironobu (Dec 16, 2007)

crazie.eddie said:


> The exact answer is...
> 
> More than 1.


lol thanks, I needed a laugh. :icon_bigg Yea the reason why I asked is I had two berried female but I had to transfer them to another tank, so I woke up the other morning and found one of the berried femaile molted !?!? and even more weird is that there are some eggs got left behind in her old skeleton. So I started to count and they were carrying some extremely low amount of eggs (6~10). Since I'm new at keeping shrimps I figured I must've lost most of the eggs during transfer. Guess who will NEVER touch another pregnet female again! :icon_roll Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

0< X < 40 

There you go, Simple double inequality that is approximate I would say its rare for a shrimp to be able to keep over 40 eggs on them at least till the eggs are ready to be released, some do tend to fall off in the months of holding in the plelpapods (Spelling?) 

-Andrew

PS, this is for your normal RCS not amano or something similar

Look what kids are learning in FST these days :hihi


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

no read this b4 throwing out that molt!!

http://www.planetinverts.com/Artifically Hatching Eggs.html


----------



## Hironobu (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks but the molt is gone this morning, some shrimp probably digested it, and I cant find any of the left over eggs. Still my shrimps are young and there should be plenty pregnancy in the future. Thanks though.


----------



## Fishhousedutton (Jul 25, 2015)

*Cherry Shrimp*

I have a pleco tank with very young L046 Zebra pleco growing on in it. Also I put my Cherry red shrimp in with them, total 8 adult shrimp. I now have around 240 cherry shrimp in there and a massive amount of berried females. I do water changes with RO water every 4 days with no additives. There is a large piece of bog wood in there and thats about it. Oh nearly forgot its a glass bottom tank no gravel or sand.


----------

